# Enjoying Our Outback!



## suebee1k (Feb 13, 2008)

It may still be cold and snowy but you can always camp in the driveway!! We found this out by trial and error.......sometimes you just need an escape from the kids, and with the rising costs and uncleanliness of hotels these days there's no better place to stay than the driveway....at least when you own an outback. I guess we just never thought about the possibilites. Our rv is coming up on another month anniversary and we have had only a few minor issues and with the amazing suppport of Lakeshore Rv in michigan, Matt Bunker, specifically, and we are still extremely satisified. So, its the weekend and it looks like it's driveway camping again!!! everyone give it a try, and if it gets boring you can always paint the windows with scenery from your favorite camping spot, then you'll think your there when you look out the window...haha, u
until next time....Have a great weekend.....Sue


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Have a good time.







Many of us camped in our driveways prior to going to a campground. It was fun just the same. Be sure to air it out as much as weather permits.....the new outback smell is a killer.









Tami


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Here's to camping...even if it's in the driveway!!


----------



## Justman (Jul 22, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Here's to camping...even if it's in the driveway!!


Amen to that!


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Camping in the driveway is great because the campground hosts are usually pretty accommodating and you rarely forget to bright just what you need. The downside is the terrible stains the campfire leaves behind on the driveway. Might want to rethink that one.

Reverie


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Driveway, or in our case backyard, camping can be very enjoyable, and the cost to get there is zilch.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Glad you're enjoying your Outback even if it is in the driveway









Hang in there, it'll be spring before you know it!


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

It's a very good way to check your first time camping supplies (or lack of them) and to see just how the TT systems really work (water, heat bath etc.).


----------

